# Do 335B and Me 262 in-progress pics



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Some pics of my Tamiya Do 335B and Monogram Me 262, only a few things left to do on them, I hope to have both models done by this Sunday and if the weather improves next week I plan to post some better pics of them.




























agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

WOW! 
I love the squiggle camo on the 335. I have alot of trouble doing that. I did mine in 81/82 over 76 mottle:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/do335b2a.html


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you John!

I have seen many pictures of very late war a/c that had RLM 76 sprayed mottles or squiggle camouflage patterns applied over the dark 81/82 or 70/71 colors, and if the Do 335 had seen combat it might have also had some lighter colored field applied paint added to them as well.

The Me 262 paint job was not easy to do, I wanted the gray putty lines and AlcladII to just barely be visable and I had to very carefully sand some of the green paint off to get this effect.
I wanted to copy some of the very late war Me 262's camouflage that had a thin coat of paint applied over bare metal, Me 262's painted like this had a very uneven looking paint job and the putty lines were easy to see.

agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well you did a damn fine job of it .


----------

